# B3000 noise



## Kubotakid2 (8 mo ago)

We just bought a B3000 2012 tractor. My husband loves it but says it has a wine to it if he puts force on it like moving gravel. We had a B7800 and he couldn't remember that type of noise. This all came out when I asked him how the radio was (new feature for him.) He said he didn't keep the radio on over the winey noise and wanting to listen to the engine sounds. Thank you for any thoughts.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Kubotakid2, welcome to the forum.

Gear whine is a common topic in Kubota tractor discussion forums. I'm going to guess that the gear whine he is hearing is normal for your tractor.

The reason for gear whine is that tractors use straight cut gears. Cars and light trucks went to helical cut gears because they mesh more quietly. Straight cut is the stronger design. Kubota builds quality tractors, don't worry about it.

Tell him to wear a radio headset and listen to the music. Life is too short to worry about gear whine.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Kubotakid2 said:


> We just bought a B3000 2012 tractor. My husband loves it but says it has a wine to it if he puts force on it like moving gravel. We had a B7800 and he couldn't remember that type of noise. This all came out when I asked him how the radio was (new feature for him.) He said he didn't keep the radio on over the winey noise and wanting to listen to the engine sounds. Thank you for any thoughts.


If the tractor has a HST drive,(hydraulic drive) then there is a certain amount of drive noise that you mention.


----------

